# Transmission shift hard



## nick5590 (Feb 19, 2010)

i just purchased a 2003 nissan sentra gxe 1.8 72000 miles the car needs some work, my only major concern is that the car shifts into first gear with a little kick. every other gear is smooth. so i went ahead and changed the transmission oil gasket and filter is was pretty dirt (black) on the bottom of the pan. even after that it still kicks a little only in first gear.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

did you do a full flush? might want to do another flush to get the rest of the old fluid out of the trans.


----------



## nick5590 (Feb 19, 2010)

i did a full flush i was thinking of doing another flush or puttting some of that lucas or gunk tansmedic, but someone eles mentioned to check the cables going to the gear box. theres only one cable all the wy in the front of the car on the transmission looks like it can be adjusted up or down right now its in the up position.


----------



## shrapnail (Mar 26, 2009)

My buddies spec did that after a short shifter change, havent' done any form of cable adjustment on it myself. Keep us informed


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's manual vs. the op's auto.


----------



## shrapnail (Mar 26, 2009)

*laughs sheepishly* yeah.. good call


----------

